# Lăn khử mùi nào hiệu quả và an toàn cho da nhạy cảm?



## thuypham (15/5/18)

Bạn đã biết sản phẩm khử mùi nào giúp vùng da dưới da cánh tay luôn khô thoáng, sạch sẽ suốt ngày Hè nắng nóng chưa?
Hiện nay, các sản phẩm lăn khử mùi được bán rất nhiều trên thị trường. Vì thế, người tiêu dùng sẽ gặp không ít khó khăn trong việc chọn lựa sản phẩm nào phù hợp với bản thân. Bên cạnh đó, lăn khử mùi tốt sẽ giữ vùng da dưới cánh tay luôn khô thoáng, không còn mùi hôi, không gây thâm nách… Sử dụng lăn khử kém chất lượng sẽ khiến phần nách áo bị ố vàng, vùng da nách sần sùi, nổi hạt…
Hôm nay, ELLE sẽ cùng bạn tìm hiểu một số sản phẩm khử mùi có chất lượng tuyệt vời, luôn được phái đẹp tin dùng.

*1. FRESH SUGAR ROLL-ON DEODORANT ANTIPERSPIRANT*
Sản phẩm này sẽ giúp bạn diệt được mùi hôi cơ thể. Ngược lại, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được mùi hương ngọt ngào, dễ chịu. Đồng thời, vùng da dưới cánh tay luôn trong tình trạng thoáng mát, không bị nhờn rít.

Ngoài khả năng khử mùi, Fresh Sugar Roll-on Deodorant Antiperspirant còn giúp loại bỏ vi khuẩn, nguyên nhân then chốt gây ra mùi hôi. Sản phẩm không chứa cồn nên làn da sẽ không bị kích ứng hay khô rát.




*2. ESTEE LAUDER YOUTH DEW ROLL-ON DEODORANT*
Estee Lauder Youth Dew Roll-On Deodorant là loại khăn mùi cao cấp. Sản phẩm này có mùi hương nước hoa rất dễ chịu và có thể giữ mùi trong vòng 24 tiếng. Đặc biệt, lăn khử mùi này sẽ không làm phần nách áo bị ố vàng.Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm này có giá đắt đỏ nên chỉ phù hợp với một số đối tượng.




*3. VICHY 24 HOUR DRY-TOUCH DEODORANT FOR SENSITIVE SKIN*
Nếu làn da vùng cánh tay dễ bị kích ứng thì đây chính là sản phẩm thích hợp. Vichy 24 Hour Dry-Touch Deodorant for Sensitive Skin là lăn khử mùi dành cho làn da nhạy cảm. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm không chứa cồn, nhôm hay muối biển. Ngoài ra, thành phần có chứa kẽm và đá trân châu, giúp làn da khô thoáng và khử mùi hôi khó chịu.




*4. DEONATULLE SOFT STONE W*
Đây là sản phẩm đến từ Nhật Bản và luôn nằm trong danh sách loại lăn khử mùi bán chạy nhất ở xứ Phù Tang. Chỉ với một lần lăn, bạn sẽ hoàn toàn bất ngờ khi vùng da dưới cánh tay trở nên khô thoáng ngay lập tức. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này không mùi nên rất thích hợp với những bạn thường xuyên sử dụng nước hoa. Đặc biệt, Deonatulle Soft Stone W sẽ giúp làn da sạch sẽ, khô ráo cả ngày dài.




*5. SECRET CLINICAL STRENGTH MEAN STINKS FEARLESSLY FRESH SCENT ADVANCED SOLID ANTIPERSPIRANT & DEODORANT*
Nếu bạn thường xuyên vận động và tiết nhiều mồ hôi thì phải thử ngay sản phẩm này của thương hiệu Secret. Loại lăn khử mùi này được đánh giá là một trong những sản phẩm tốt nhất thị trường. Khả năng trị mùi hôi cực kỳ lợi hại, đồng thời giúp làn da khô ráo cả ngày dài. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm còn rất thích hợp cho những cô nàng dễ bị kích ứng với các món đồ có chứa hoá chất.

Những cô nàng đã trải nghiệm sản phầm này cho biết: “Chỉ với một lần thoa, vùng nách trở nên khô thoáng và không mùi trong vòng hai ngày. Dù có chất lượng tuyệt vời nhưng giá thành của loại lăn khử mùi này rất phải chăng”.

https://www.elle.vn/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/14/lan-khu-mui-secret.jpg



_Nguồn: Elle_


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Sản phẩm này sẽ giúp bạn diệt được mùi hôi cơ thể. Ngược lại, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được mùi hương ngọt ngào, dễ chịu.


----------

